# Injury in Hastings



## treeman82 (Jun 18, 2004)

This happened yesterday on the Saw Mill

Tree-removal worker injured on Saw Mill
By LIZ SADLER 
THE JOURNAL NEWS 
(Original publication: June 18, 2004)

A worker for a tree-removal company was seriously injured yesterday morning when a truck ran over him along the Saw Mill River Parkway in Hastings-on-Hudson, Westchester County police said. 

The 43-year-old Long Island man, who works for a company contracted by the state Department of Transportation, was adjusting a wood chipper on top of a trailer when the truck pulling the trailer suddenly started to move, Deputy Police Commissioner William Rehm said. The man fell off, and the wheels of the truck ran over him about 10:45 a.m. 

The truck's driver was apparently unaware that the man was standing on the trailer, Rehm said. 

The critically injured man was rushed by ambulance to Westchester Medical Center in Valhalla, where he remained yesterday evening. Police declined to release his name pending notification of family members. 

The accident shut down the parkway's northbound lanes near Clarence Avenue in Hastings until about 2 p.m. as county police investigated, Rehm said. 

Liberty Tree Service of West Islip was removing trees near the site of a fatal accident two months ago. On April 19, a large tree fell and hit a vehicle about a half-mile north of the parkway's Farragut Avenue exit, killing two people and injuring their baby girl. 

A message left yesterday afternoon with Liberty Tree Service was not immediately returned. 



Send e-mail to Liz Sadler


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 18, 2004)

It can happen in a heartbeat. I almost did the same thing once, it was EASY.
NEVER jump in the truck and just take off. NEVER.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm reminded of an incident that occured a long time ago.

I was the foreman of a three man bucket truck line clearing crew subcontracted to the city. Foreman, operator, groundie. I was talking to the operator about what needed to be done. He was setting the outriggers while the groundie was gassing the saw.
As I watched the truck leveling out, I heard the groundie yelling, "Pick it up! Pick it up!" He had been standing with his foot underneath the path of the outrigger, gassing the saw. A High-Ranger one piece outrigger.
Needless to say, his foot was CRUSHED. The boy was crippled for life. I think he got a chunk of change outta the $hit, but I wouldn't wanna be him.

Moral of the story? 

ALWAYS INSURE CLEARANCE THRU VISUAL CONFIRMATION.

And realize yur groundies might not be the sharpest chain on the shelf.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 19, 2004)

Sad for victim and driver, only takes a few seconds to check before moving. Sad incident.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 22, 2004)

i lived in a small Indiana town for a while, last few years of High School.

Went to same school as a lil'girl with flowing hair a few years ahead named Brenda Webb there real smart, sang at those school functions etc.; y'all might have heard of Crystal Gayle... 

In this small town, guy down the road, very popular got caught in between the hook-up of 2 RR box cars; where i worked summers. Everybody knew everybody, they went to the bank where his wife worked close by and brought her to say good-bye. The s.o.b.held on for her to arrive, couldn't do anything for the pain for him as he was clasped between the massive hookup C's. They were allowed time alone, before they sepearted the cars and the inevitable, massive hemmorahging rushed in as rescue personal still worked feverishly to no avail........

Always watch out for power, use it judiciously when the way is clear.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *
> 
> Moral of the story?
> ...



Yup, Not to mention pedestrians. I had a couple I passed while getting into the truck who chose to stand between the truck and the trailer, even after I passed them, they saw me get into the cab, heard the engine start etc. They had to have been drunk or stoned. Fortunately I did not pull away quickly as it was in a parking lot. 

Then threatened legal action for me attempting to run them over. Said they were lawyers. I have to wonder if they were not out looking to get injured.


----------

